# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  I took tamiflu. Worried about possible permanent side effects.

## BW2112

I got the flu on january 2. I was prescribed tamiflu and azithromycin. Needless to say I lost my taste and smell during the flu. Eleven days later, my taste and smell have come back but not completely. I'm waking up with a weird taste in my mouth. I don't know how to describe it. My biggest problem is when I'm eating, the taste is faint if I taste at all. My smell seems to be ok, though sometimes I can't smell as strongly as I'd like.

My fear is that I took half of the pack of tamiflu (five pills) and I'm worried that that is what is causing this and that my taste and smell will be screwed up for life. I read some site that said out of 10,000 people only 8 reported loss of taste and smell (.08%) from taking tamiflu. I try to find comfort in the fact that its rare, but the rareness is irrelevent if it happens to me. Can it take this long to get my sense of taste back completely? My flu wasn't even that bad. Please don't tell me I screwed myself by taking this horrible drug.

I should disclose some other information about myself. I'm a 33 year old male. I don't smoke and never have. I have never done any illegal drugs. The drugs I'm on are clonazepam (4mg a day) and brintellex (10mg a day, started on this a couple of weeks ago).

Brandon

Edit: The antibiotic was for something else I had along with the flu. I can't remember the name of it though.

----------


## BuddyRey

I know everyone experiences these things differently, but for me, inability to taste food is usually one of the last symptoms to clear up after a cold or flu.  A few things to consider include whether or not you're still stuffy at all, or have swollen, irritated nasal passages.  If you only got sick 11 days ago, I'd say you may still have some recovering to do.  Please do keep us updated though, and here's to a speedy and complete recovery!

----------


## phill4paul

I hope your sense of taste returns. I'm with Buddy on this. My taste buds were sorely unhinged by this recent flu. Even a Thai hot 5 star curry didn't have a taste affect. It's been over three weeks and I'm just now getting the sense of taste back. And I didn't use Tamiflu. I used Elderberry syrup and next time you have the flu I would give it a try. Works just like Tamiflu.

----------


## youngbuck

Find a new doctor.  First, it was revealed several months ago that all of the studies used to support Tamiflu's efficacy were falsified.  It is absolutely no more effective than a placebo.  Second, why were you given an antibiotic for a virus?

----------


## phill4paul

> Find a new doctor.  First, it was revealed several months ago that all of the studies used to support Tamiflu's efficacy were falsified.  It is absolutely no more effective than a placebo.  Second, why were you given an antibiotic for a virus?


  In that case I would say Elderberry syrup works _better_ than Tamiflu. Lol.

  To add, if in your shoes I would research alternatives to the SSRI.

----------


## BW2112

@BuddyRey I feel like like I got over the flu after about 5 or 6 days. So I don't think it was that bad. I am having some sinus pressure in my face and slight ear congestion. The last two nights after I ate I feel like it really flares up. My head feels heavy. I'm hoping that's whats causing my problem. Thank you for the kind words.

----------


## BW2112

//

----------


## BW2112

> Find a new doctor.  First, it was revealed several months ago that all of the studies used to support Tamiflu's efficacy were falsified.  It is absolutely no more effective than a placebo.  Second, why were you given an antibiotic for a virus?


The antibiotic was for something else that I had. I didn't just have the flu. I can't remember the name of what I had. I went to american family care for this. I'm seeing a real doctor on the 30th for a physical.

----------


## Kotin

> Find a new doctor.  First, it was revealed several months ago that all of the studies used to support Tamiflu's efficacy were falsified.  It is absolutely no more effective than a placebo.  Second, why were you given an antibiotic for a virus?



Bingo.

And as for the antibiotics for a virus.. This is a huge red flag and I would never see a doctor who would do this.. Viruses are not affected by antibiotics whatsoever and by the way the antibiotic you mentioned is very very wide spectrum meaning it kills any bacteria it contacts by inhibiting protein synthesis by binding to the bacterial ribosome whigh is the same for all bacteria meaning you are killing much of your good microbiota in your GI tract while trying to treat a virus that will not be affected at all

By killing your good bacteria which consitute more than half your active immune system you are really giving the flu virus free reign to invade other areas that it normally could not and yes, tamiful has been proven 100% ineffective.

FYI I'm about to graduate with my BS in Molecular Biology and a minor in Chemistry with a GPA of 3.92 (4.0 for my actual major)

----------


## dannno

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-16...st-sideeffects

----------


## Kotin

> The antibiotic was for something else that I had. I didn't just have the flu. I can't remember the name of what I had. I went to american family care for this. I'm seeing a real doctor on the 30th for a physical.


Ok good to know hehe since doctors will often give these for viruses

----------


## phill4paul

> http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-16...st-sideeffects


 Good track, dannno....




> Rare side effects of Brintellix:
> 
> Taste Problems

----------


## donnay

> In that case I would say Elderberry syrup works _better_ than Tamiflu. Lol.



I absolutely agree with regards to Elderberry syrup and lots of Vitamin C & D.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I'm with those that say that by far the highest probably is the lingering effect of the flu itself.

All drugs have the potential for negative side effects, both the Tamiflu and the antibiotic. Loss of taste is probably not high on the list of side effects for those though.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://articles.latimes.com/1988-02-...mell-disorders

Smell can effect taste- a major component of taste is actually smell.  




> *Sense of Smell Can Be Victim of Bout With Flu*
> 
> February 21, 1988|JOHN NOLAN | Associated Press
> 
> 
> CINCINNATI — If you recently suffered from the flu and have not recovered your sense of smell, you aren't alone, researchers say.
> 
> Some patients complain that they are unable to smell things or to taste food after a bout of influenza. Researchers at the University of Pennsylvania and the University of Connecticut first reported the problem and have been looking into it.
> 
> ...


More at link.

----------


## donnay

It could also be a Zinc deficiency--the loss of taste or smell senses.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Or it may be caused by zinc. 

http://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/ne...ays-loss-smell




> *Study Links Zinc Nose Sprays, Loss of Smell*
> 
> July 19, 2010 -- Just over a year ago, the FDA warned that zinc-containing intranasal cold remedies might cause loss of sense of smell.
> 
> Now a researcher who has long argued that the sprays were harmful says he has scientific evidence to back up the claim.
> 
> Last summer, the FDA warned consumers to stop using three zinc-containing Zicam products: Zicam Cold Remedy Nasal Gel, Zicam Cold Remedy Swabs, and Zicam Cold Remedy Swabs for kids. The federal regulators cited 130 reports of loss of sense of smell among users of the products.
> 
> Zicam manufacturer Matrixx Initiatives pulled the three products from the shelves, but the company maintains that there is no link between their use and loss of smell.
> ...


And not just sprays. 

http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/z...e-201102171498




> Sounds good so far. But instead of saying, “Hey, take zinc if you have a cold,” the researchers concluded like this:* “People taking zinc lozenges (not syrup or tablet form) are more likely to experience adverse events, including bad taste and nausea.* As there are no studies in participants in whom common cold symptoms might be troublesome (for example, those with underlying chronic illness, immunodeficiency, asthma, etc.), the use of zinc currently cannot be recommended for them.

----------


## deacon

With the way this world smells,a loss of smell might be a blessing  
 I always use colloidal silver for these  ailments,colds flu and pneumonia i use some in a nebulizer
 d

----------


## Natural Citizen

> a GPA of 3.92 (4.0 for my actual major)


Come on, man. Pick it up. Whatsamatter wit you!? Focus.

Actually, it reminds me that junior starts his first introduction to astrophysics at the college level today. Well....he's there now, as I type this. I can't wait to give _him_ the business. Heh.

3.9 is good, though. I'm just messing with you. Is tough work.

----------


## Working Poor

> With the way this world smells,a loss of smell might be a blessing  
>  I always use colloidal silver for these  ailments,colds flu and pneumonia i use some in a nebulizer
>  d


being able to smell all the yuckiness was the hardest thing about quitting smoking smelling the good things is the best thing
 for me

----------


## BuddyRey

> I hope your sense of taste returns. *I'm with Buddy on this. My taste buds were sorely unhinged by this recent flu.* Even a Thai hot 5 star curry didn't have a taste affect. It's been over three weeks and I'm just now getting the sense of taste back. And I didn't use Tamiflu. I used Elderberry syrup and next time you have the flu I would give it a try. Works just like Tamiflu.


Well, the good AND bad news is...both of us will soon have tested our hypothesis.  I woke up with a sore throat today.

----------


## BW2112

I went to an ent today. I found out I have an ulcer in my nose. That could be whats causing my trouble with taste and smell(I think they've gotten better though. Somewhat at least). I was prescribed an ointment for my nose called mupirocin. I was also prescribed prednisone, and amox tr-k clv. I'm guessing the last one's an antibiotic. I forgot to tell him that I took azithromycin. Will these wipe out my taste buds?

I think I've had this ulcer for a couple of months. I think since last July. I've been having problems with nose bleeds and scabs in my nose, so I've had this for quite awhile.

----------


## phill4paul

> I went to an ent today. I found out I have an ulcer in my nose. That could be whats causing my trouble with taste and smell(I think they've gotten better though. Somewhat at least). I was prescribed an ointment for my nose called mupirocin. I was also prescribed prednisone, and amox tr-k clv. I'm guessing the last one's an antibiotic. I forgot to tell him that I took azithromycin. Will these wipe out my taste buds?
> 
> I think I've had this ulcer for a couple of months. I think since last July. I've been having problems with nose bleeds and scabs in my nose, so I've had this for quite awhile.


  Given your latest update I give you 48 hrs. to live. Make the best of it.

----------


## BW2112

> Given your latest update I give you 48 hrs. to live. Make the best of it.


I have 23 hours left. Nice knowing you.

----------


## Acala

> I went to an ent today. I found out I have an ulcer in my nose. That could be whats causing my trouble with taste and smell(I think they've gotten better though. Somewhat at least). I was prescribed an ointment for my nose called mupirocin. I was also prescribed prednisone, and amox tr-k clv. I'm guessing the last one's an antibiotic. I forgot to tell him that I took azithromycin. Will these wipe out my taste buds?
> 
> I think I've had this ulcer for a couple of months. I think since last July. I've been having problems with nose bleeds and scabs in my nose, so I've had this for quite awhile.


So the doctor also prescribed cocaine?

----------


## donnay

I don't think you're suppose to snort Tamiflu?  <s>

----------


## cookie

Brandon I also took Tamiflu for the first time and lost my sense of taste and smell.  Its been two weeks since I stopped taking it and I still can't taste anything.  The taste in my mouth is like a dull salt water taste.

----------


## cookie

I had an ulcer in my nose 40 yrs ago.  It was caused by an accident I had when a kid collided with me on the playground at school.  The cartilage on the inside of my nose was almost closed on one side so no air flow.  They had to crush that cartilage and put a splint on both sides.  After the ulcer healed right up.  So this is probably not causing your lost of smell and taste.  My guess is its the Tamiflu.

----------


## cookie

The comment that someone made about losing your sense of smell and taste with a cold or flu has never happened to me but it has happened now that I've taken Tamiflu.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've never taken Tamiflu but I can't smell or taste anything. I think it might be because I have a cold.

----------

